# XD9 vs. XDm 9



## Donato

As I continue my research for my first 9mm handgun, I have been looking at the XD and XDm. The XDm costs about $100-$150 more than the regular XD and also weighs more. Can someone who has experience with both models tell me if and why I should dole out the extra cash for the newer XDm rather than getting the XD and using the savings for extra mags, a holster, etc.??? Is the XDm really all that much better? Thanks.


----------



## Pistolero

The XDm is worth the extra $150. Get the match grade barrel and the new ergonomics now or you'll pinch yourself later for not springing a little cash. No, I haven't shot the pistol yet but I'm sure the XDm is every bit the gun the standard is with a bit more finesse. Just do it!


----------



## Todd

If the extra capacity and ergonomics of the XDm are more appealing to you, go for it. I wouldn't worry about the match barrel though as even the standard XD barrel will be more accurate than you will be for a long, long time.


----------



## literaltrance

I have shot both.

I can't say I'm 100% sure it's worth the extra $150, although the extra capacity does seem to justify the cost difference, at least from an engineering point of view. I won't waste any time in admitting I am fond of the XDM9/40 and FNP-45 simply because of their staggering capacities.

I will say overall I shot the XD9 better than the XDM9. This was mostly due to the XDM9 being a awkwardly taller handgun than most. At first I thought the sight radius of the XDM9 was just huge and it was throwing me off, but while the sight radius of the XDM9 is [slightly] longer than the XD9's, the real difference is how tall the sights sit on the XDM9 versus the "normal" height of the sights on the XD9. It took some getting used to but I was eventually able to pull off some consistent shooting with the XDM9. The point is the XDM9 is a tall gun, obviously not skyscraper tall but tall enough to prevent me from ever feeling like the gun rested in my hands naturally. In the defense of the XDM9 I should note I have fairly small hands so your mileage may vary. Give it a thorough look at the store and see if it feels ok to you.


----------



## gnet158

I was looking at the XDM - 40 but it's not legal here in CA, so much for that. Newer is always better right? :smt082

I'd buy one if I could.


----------



## Agent Falco

I have to chime in with literal. 

I often shoot with a buddy who recently purchased the XDM9, as I've the XD9 Service. We've shot each other's pistols and just aren't as accurate as we are with our own. I have small hands so the XDM9 feels like a giant. And on the reverse, my XD9 looks like a subcompact in his hands. There's also a complete different feel and grip in each gun. Just gotta get your hands on the two and pick the most comfortable...and after that, weigh comfortability against mag capacity.

I do love the slide release on the M model.


----------

